# Check To See If Your PC Needs Driver Updates



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://driveragent.com/

Driver Agent checks all you drivers and sees if there are newer ones available. It costs 29.95 a year to have 1-click driver downloads, otherwise you have to search the products own site. Great tool for checking on all your drivers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's not worth the money and it'll tell you that there's driver updates available for hardware that you already have the most current drivers for. :down: 

There are numerous sites out there that post driver updates on a daily basis. All you have to do is look for them and keep them in your favorites list and make use of them. :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was mainly commenting on the scan feature. I agree with you, I wouldn't pay $30/mo. for driver downloads.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> I was mainly commenting on the scan feature. I agree with you, I wouldn't pay $30/mo. for driver downloads.


 Lets see. On my rig I need ATI drivers. Soundblaster drivers. Raid drivers never need to be updated and chipset drivers are not needed at all on my motherboard. CPU drivers are there if I want them. I do not use Q "n" C so I don't need those. 

I have to go to creative.com and ati.com occasionally. I agree, I wouldn't pay them squat. I won't even run the scan for the two things I need to watch drivers for.

Call me a grump, go ahead. I don't care.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I tried one of these programs a few months ago and the drivers that it said I needed to download were already in use. Of course, they wanted me to pay for these "updated" drivers.


----------

